# Safety Corner - Reminder



## CalgaryPT (Jul 24, 2018)

Just a reminder to secure your tooling and other cabinets that have stacked drawers. I recently had a close call in my shop after years of never thinking about this. Odd, but I always watched out for this in my office job and made sure cabinets were affixed properly when I worked downtown. But I never thought much about it at home.

I had most of the drawers open and the cabinet tipped on me. Luckily I caught it before it got past the point of no return as it has about 500 lbs of tooling, power tools, fasteners, etc., in it.

I'm affixing it to the wall this week with steel strapping to resolve the issue.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 25, 2018)

A friend and I  were working on a vehicle yesterday, and we needed to cold chisel a bearing race. After 3 or 4 hits, my friend's hand started bleeding profusely.  It turns out a tiny piece of the cold chisel embedded itself into his hand.  

This is of course the old wear eye protection warning.   We were both wearing eye protection of course.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 26, 2018)

I take it the head was mushroomed


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 26, 2018)

It was pinched in the slit that we were opening, and a piece of the race interacted with the wedge of the chisel, and the chisel lost.  the high velocity spike embedded deeply into his hand.


----------

